
Cost of living poised to plummet in the next 20 years - arman0
http://singularityhub.com/2016/07/18/why-the-cost-of-living-is-poised-to-plummet-in-the-next-20-years/
======
sharemywin
I don't think you are taking in the account of how much better tech companies
are getting at extracting value out of the economy. Transportation costs will
plummet but price( for services) will probably need to stay near the same to
boost up the 40% profit margins tech companies need.

~~~
ArtDev
Hopefully, competition will drive prices down. We will see.

